# Packing paper



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm presumably not the only one who throws any packing paper who comes my way on the floor for the kitties. Packing paper is so much fun!

It can be cover for stalking:









You can hide under it:

















You can attack your sister _while_ she's hiding under it:









And, of course, it also works as a tie:


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :luv Those are wonderful...the tie picture is just toooo cute :luv :lol: :lol:


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Sweet fun filled babies!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what fun they are having! :heart


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

I've never done that... What a great idea!!! 

I'm always looking for things to stimulate their interest. My daughter makes what she calls a puzzle box. Simply a box with paw-sized holes cut into it. Then she puts some treats in for the rexes to fish out. Keeps them busy and happy. Don't know about other kitties, but bored rexes are noisy!!

Michelle


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Packing paper and paper bags - nothing's more fun for the kitties, eh? *smile*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Looks like they are having fun!


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Auntie Crazy said:


> Packing paper and paper bags - nothing's more fun for the kitties, eh? *smile*


There is one thing more fun:










Plastic bags!

Stormy loves how they crinkle. I put them away when I'm asleep/not home but I figure the risk of suffication is minimal when I'm right there in the living room with them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Those pictures are SO funny! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I discovered at Christmas how much fun tissue paper is for Cinderella - doesn't last as long as packing paper, though.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

I learned at another cat group to always cut the handles of plastic bags first as one of the list members had a cat race through the house in a panic because she got her head caught in the handle. Apparently it took a while to catch her and free her... must of thought a scary monster was after her  

Michelle


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

loveshobbits said:


> I learned at another cat group to always cut the handles of plastic bags first as one of the list members had a cat race through the house in a panic because she got her head caught in the handle. Apparently it took a while to catch her and free her... must of thought a scary monster was after her
> 
> Michelle


Hmm. I hadn't thought of that. Misty had that problem once when she got the string of Da Bird wrapped around her tail and pulled the stick out of my hand with her momentum. Apparently being chased by the stick was a very scary experience (and judging by the size of Stormy's tail, watching it was upsetting for her, too).

It's mostly Stormy who has the thing for plastic bags, though. When she gets her head caught in the handle (or when she managed to stick her head through that hole in the moving paper) she mostly just looks sort of surprised that the bag is following her around. Very un-baglike behavior, that.


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

:lol: 

Michelle


----------

